# BJ's bottle cap knobs



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I think it was BJ who advocated making threaded knobs for jigs and fixtures. My search savvy is about nil and I couldn't find those threads. Can anyone help?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't remember the thread but I use 2 liter tops for knobs. I use them for nuts and bolts. I cut a piece of dowel that fits the inside of the cap and then drill thru them to fit the nut or bolt head and epoxy again. Don't know if I did a very good job of explaining things but hopefully you will get my drift.


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

the maker of router skis used tops from insure bottles to use as knobs
check out that thread


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

That may have been Harrysin


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

/Users/brucethom/Desktop/100_1787.JPG


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

milk jug knobs


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I use them too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> milk jug knobs


another ''don't go there'' leave it alone post...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> another ''don't go there'' leave it alone post...


Explain please.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Explain please.


humor...

*milk jug knobs...*
anatomy...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> humor...
> 
> *milk jug knobs...*
> anatomy...


Sorry I'm slow. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Sorry I'm slow. :grin:


no worries...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, it was BJ (BobJ3) who started the home made knob thread many years ago. You should be able to search his threads for posts about this topic. Here are a couple of BJ's ski jigs; the first features the PC 290 battery operated router.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike (MT Stringer) posted a year ago roughly some that he was making out of plywood by drilling the star pattern with a Forstner bit and they looked pretty functional. There should be some pics in his uploads.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

check here see if this will help
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/44604-mikeys-shop-made-knobs.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It was amazing to go back and check some pf BJ's posts..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/36214-milk-jug-knobs.html

Start here.....


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> It was amazing to go back and check some pf BJ's posts..
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/36214-milk-jug-knobs.html
> 
> Start here.....


I had not gone back that far yet. Did not seem that long ago


----------

